# Comfy, high quality boots



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2010)

I used to love the shit out of Docs, and I had a pair when I was in junior high/high school last me 4 years, and I don't take care of my shit. I bought a pair last October and they're already going t shit. I heard production moved to China so this could be a result of that.

Anyways, just looking for something that's steel toed, and preferably has a stitched toe cap. Something with a combat boot type look, kind of like Garrison's:







Except maybe not quite to tall  I like a tall boot, but I don't need it to be knee high


----------



## CentaurPorn (Feb 19, 2010)

I am actually about to expense a pair of Steel toed docs for work. 
You should do the same as we are allowed 1 pair every year or something.

They do make some that are CSA approved. I found some online. 
I have a pair that are non CSA and they have been going strong for 7 years now. I mostly wore them on the bike.
That's right..they let us expense steel toed safety boots for working on PC's.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2010)

But do the CSA certified ones look like shit? I'd rather just have the one pair that looks sexy because bitches love that shit and can't get enough of me.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 19, 2010)

well i bought a pair last year for work and considering the palces i go to and the shit i stumble over they are in pretty good nick...i paid ~$200 for them, but they are from the "workmen or industrial" section of Doc

Did you buy a regular Doc or that kind of "lady boy bad ass" Doc like me?


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 19, 2010)

If you don't want Docs, get some Corcoran tanker boots. They're fucking bad ass and uber-comfy. I had some like these when I was a mechanic in the army.






There's also these snazzy lookin' fuckers, too:






AAAAND the Marauders:








In case you can't tell....I really like boots. Specifically Corcorans.


----------



## 777 (Feb 19, 2010)

This is relevant to my intrests...

I need some boots for wacken this year 

Wont hi-jak thread so PM me suggestions if youve got em (with price if possible)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 19, 2010)

Nah, you can post it in this thread for all us boot lovers  It's not hijacking if it's relevant to my interests as well


----------



## raximkoron (Feb 19, 2010)

Back when I was doing a lot of rough wilderness work, I had a pair of Redwings that were badass and lasted for years. I think their quality has slipped a bit over the years though.

These days my boot purchases are pretty limited since I have US size 15 feet which a lot of manufacturers don't bother to produce. Since I work in a completely different field these days (computer hardware & IT), I stick to harness/engineer boots. They still look badass, but they're comfortable.

Besides, Denver in the winter + steel toe = epic fail.


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2010)

For my purposes, if I'm wearing boots, they're usually steel-toed Carhart shit-kickers. However, if I wanted a straight up comfy, bad-ass looking pair of boots, it'd be these bitches: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_... Safety&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 19, 2010)

raximkoron said:


> Back when I was doing a lot of rough wilderness work, I had a pair of Redwings that were badass and lasted for years. I think their quality has slipped a bit over the years though.




Yeah, I had a pair that I bought for riding/camping and they literally fell the fuck apart in less than a year...I was VERY disappointed. For the money, and from LOTS of field experience and jumping out of perfectly good airplanes into said fields...Corcorans and Altama Jungles are the best I've ever had. Those tactical boots are comfortable, and look good enough, but they don't last long IMO. Then again...I beat the living shit out of every pair of boots I own...so...there is that.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 19, 2010)

Military issue Paratrooper Dress Boots with the steel toe and zip-up side = pure win. 

*edit* I also used to wear Doc Martens (in junior high school) before making the switch to military issue, just for the record.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a pair of Chippewa Engineers. Pretty comfy, but very waterproof (as long as the water isn't up to your knees obviously) and great for going out in the snow and not ending up with soaking wet trousers and cold feet. They are Ansi 75, so they offer maximum crush protection, though the terminology has changed and its called ASTM C/75 level protection now I think.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> For my purposes, if I'm wearing boots, they're usually steel-toed Carhart shit-kickers. However, if I wanted a straight up comfy, bad-ass looking pair of boots, it'd be these bitches: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_... Safety&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a



Dude, thanks so much posting this, these boots are badass, and security safe, which is awesome.


----------



## Andii (Feb 19, 2010)

+1 for the Bates, however they are not steel toe.

I got a pair of bates when I was working on my feet all day on concrete. All of my tennis shoes collapsed and wore out in a couple of days.

Bates roll along when you're walking. The curve is designed to decrease shock and be quiet. They are extremely tough, but weightless. You have to pick one up to believe how light they are. They beat anything else that's ever been on my feet in comfort, durability, weight and everything else.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## 6o66er (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't be such a BETCH!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2010)

Try on a pair of BATES. They are by far the most comfortable boots I've ever worn. They're light as a feather thanks to using composite materials for the reinforced toe, and other areas. They're also slip resistant and most of their designs are waterproof. I've gotten two pairs over the last few years, and both show minimal wear on the sole. (I got one pair for work, and liked them enough to buy another pair for everyday.)

They also aren't too expensive, averaging about $100 a pair. Check them out, you won't regret it. Military, Police, Uniform Boots & Shoes - Official Bates Online Store


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 19, 2010)

I still have these - they were my actual jump boots  Bates are pretty awesome. These weigh less than Chuck Taylors, lol.


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2010)

Cancer said:


> Dude, thanks so much posting this, these boots are badass, and security safe, which is awesome.



That's what I'm here for.


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 19, 2010)

Dunno if you guys get Scruffs in the US






Scruffs Twister  I had a pair a few years ago but they got lost in a house move  They're steel toe-capped, steel sole (so you don't stand on anything like an upturned nail), water resistant, heat resistant to 300c (!), chemical proof, and besides cockroaches and twinkies are the only thing that will survive a nuclear war  And they were only like £35!


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 19, 2010)

the best boots ive found are US MADE chippewas. they have chinese ones which are frequently on sale and the american ones which are expensive but worth it. i wear my steel toe'd chips 90% of the year and ive had the same pair for 2 years, they're still going strong. if you do kill them you can send them in to the factory and they'll refurbish them (not free). my friend, a landscaper, has the same boots as me and he's had the same pair for 3 years after killing a pair of timberlands in 6 months. new timberlands suck btw i destroyed my last pair in a year. just make sure it says made in usa on them first. the chippewas are comfortable after they break in which takes about a month depending on how much you wear them. the logger heel takes some getting used to but after a week or two the back will wear down enough to fit your walk. they are waterproof too which is nice.
dr. martens also have boots with a lifetime guarantee but ive never tried them before.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've used Lowa for serious hiking/training and they're unbelievably good but frickin' expensive (£130 for my last pair). I would probably go with Corcoran for something to the OP's specs - again, not cheap but worth every penny


----------



## Arminius (Feb 19, 2010)

They can be yours for only 1.5k!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwings man!!

My electrical trades teacher has had the same pair of redwings for 15 years. He gets them re-soled every once in a while.


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> They can be yours for only 1.5k!



I used to have a pair of cowboy boots, actually. Holy shit are those things uncomfortable.


----------



## whisper (Feb 19, 2010)

As a CATV lineman I have to display my pride and joy:

RW9716 Wesco Men's Work Boots from Bootbay, Internet's Best Selection of Work, Outdoor, Western Boots and Shoes.


----------



## Groff (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't recommend Bates enough. I beat the shit out of them, and the soles stay in tact and the tread doesn't rip apart or wear down. And they're SUPER comfortable. My last pair lasted me 2 years, and they would have gone another two if my dads dog hadn't chewed one up!



leftyguitarjoe said:


> Redwings man!!
> 
> My electrical trades teacher has had the same pair of redwings for 15 years. He gets them re-soled every once in a while.



Redwings makes high-quality stuff, but I they're more utilitarian than comfort. The two pairs of them i've owned seemed that way anyway.



Andii said:


> +1 for the Bates, however they are not steel toe.
> 
> I got a pair of bates when I was working on my feet all day on concrete. All of my tennis shoes collapsed and wore out in a couple of days.
> 
> Bates roll along when you're walking. The curve is designed to decrease shock and be quiet. They are extremely tough, but weightless. You have to pick one up to believe how light they are. They beat anything else that's ever been on my feet in comfort, durability, weight and everything else.



They don't have steel toes, but they DO have a composite equivalent that meets or exceeds the standards for toe caps made of steel. Plus they'll get through a metal detector with no problems. The most surprising thing about their boots is that the lace eyelets aren't made of steel, but they're fucking tough as nails. I climbed down a rock face with my Enforcers and they took all of the abuse like it was nothing.


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 20, 2010)

A friend of mine had Underground steelcap boots, with a screwed sole and had em for a looong time, apparently they were quite confortable aswell sturdy:






Underground Boots Ranger Steel Cap Leather Buckle Boots Leather Straps


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2010)

Corcoran Jump Boots Ghostbusters 11.5 D Black XC1585 - eBay (item 220559406532 end time Mar-21-10 10:18:06 PDT)



> 11.5 D Corcoran XC1585 Jump Boots Black NEW. * Great for Ghostbusters outfit* or your military needs. Serious Boots for Serious Professionals Corcoran boots has earned the respect of military personnel over the years. Corcoran boots has expanded its collection to include footwear designed for security personnel. Built using the best components available, the newest technology and comfort designs Corcoran footwear remains the brand of choice.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2010)

6o66er said:


> AAAAND the ever classic, sweet ass comfy Marauders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any idea how warm the Marauders are? Because I wear these year round, even in -20 Celsius or lower weather. How would it compare to a full leather boot?

EDIT: Nevermind, the Marauders in black don't have a steel toe.


----------



## Groff (Feb 21, 2010)

If it helps any, i've trudged through the snow in my Bates enforcers and my Bates stingrays - my feet were warm the entire time. Probably the only part of me that was warm.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 21, 2010)

I need new boots  Nothing mental, just something to make me look a tad taller than measly 5.5


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 22, 2010)

Get magnums.
Magnum Boots | Global


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't really like the looks of them. These will be my every day wear so I definitely do care about the looks as well as comfort. Want something similar to the boots in my first post.


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 23, 2010)

You might have problems finding steel toe AND stitched cap together...because they're done for different purposes. Most stitched caps are basically a heavier leather doubled over to work similar to steel toes, but are more for field use or work where if something lands on them just right, your toes don't get chopped off. The boots you posted are Cocoran 10" jump boots. They're really not too high in actuality, they'll come up about mid-calf on just about any variation that the company makes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, I was looking at the Corcoran's on the website and I think that's what I'm going to go with.

I don't NEED a stitched toe cap, I just like the look of it. I do however want steel toes. It's kind of shitty in the winter walking to work in -20 celsius or colder weather and having it keep the cold, but I do like them for work because you never know when a PC is going to fall on your foot  If it's actually CSA approved, I can also expense like $100 or so of the cost of them.


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know if they'll be CSA approved or not...BUT I can say the Corcoran II Field boots, specifically, are definitely the best boots I've ever owned. I put them through more hell than most people ever would. They never failed me...hot, cold, snow, ice, rain, weeks and months in the field in nasty ass swamps and shit, parachute jumps and rappels, long and miserable road marches, working on trucks the size of houses, you name it...I swear they can't be ruined unless you intentionally work at fucking them up. And after all that, a nice spit-shine with a bit of Kiwi and some Neutral and they looked brand new again, just in time for inspections. 

Due to the various fields I've worked in, riding motorcycles, and a couple enlistments in the Army I've had Matterhorns, Altamas, Bates, Oakleys, Red Wings, Docs, Wolverines, Harley-Davidson (these sucked ASS and lasted about a month) and CAT boots of all shapes and sizes...and when all the others eventually got shit-canned...I always had my Corcorans in the closet, nice and polished, as backups. I'm getting another pair soon. Probably the ones with the zipper on the side that I posted on page 1. The old ones honestly got lost in a move otherwise I'd STILL have them!

As far as dropping shit on them - wouldn't worry about it...from experience they'll take the brunt of most stuff pretty easily.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 24, 2010)

I won't worry about it as long as I have a steel toe 

Thanks dude, I'll probably end up getting them. How do they fit? I'm seeing a review where someone says they fit about a half size large, so if I'm a 10.5, get a 10. That seem about right to you?

I'll probably grab a pair within a couple months. An eyelet got all fucked up on my docs and is shredding my laces when I lace up, and they're starting to get severely fucked up and cracking at the point where the boot bends when I walk/crouch down.

The biggest part of the problem I'm guessing is that I don't take care of them, but I had a pair of garrisons that I didn't polish or do anything to, and while the toe got absolutely beat to fuck, the boot was in great shape (except of course the backs where my dogs snacked on them ).


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah go about half a size small. And as for the toe getting messed up - if you don't plan on brushing it out once in a while, it can look pretty gnarly, haha, but...a one dollar boot brush and about 3 minutes or less worth of kiwi will keep it presentable pretty much forever.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 24, 2010)

just wanted to let you know you can still get the good english made docs. they have them on their site 

Vintage


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 24, 2010)

No steel toe


----------



## jymellis (Feb 24, 2010)

they ued to have steel toe on there. thats where i got my 14 eye steel toes. they where 220.00. and they are the made in england ones. ithat site is linked to their store so it may only show what is in stock at the store at the moment. i would check back or send an email. you can always watch ebay. thats where i got my green made in england 10 eye steel toes. did i mention martens are the only shoes that have touched my feet in 20 years lol.

80% of my guitar pics have a doc marten snuck somewhere into the pic lol. i do it on purpose.


----------



## CatPancakes (Feb 25, 2010)

Dr. Martens 10 Logo Eye Cap Boot BLACK NAPPA


----------



## Groff (Feb 26, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't NEED a stitched toe cap, I just like the look of it. I do however want steel toes. It's kind of shitty in the winter walking to work in -20 celsius or colder weather and having it keep the cold, but I do like them for work because you never know when a PC is going to fall on your foot  If it's actually CSA approved, I can also expense like $100 or so of the cost of them.



That's why I suggested bates, they use composite toe caps, they meet or exceed the same steel toe tests and approvals... But aren't metal so they won't hold the cold in.

Someone once dropped forklift forks on my toes - didn't feel a thing. Though I was pissed they weren't paying attention to what they were doing >.<


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 26, 2010)

My old military surplus paratrooper boots looked great and were pretty comfy, but I'm fairly sure there was no steel toe.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 26, 2010)

Not exactly the same style as others in here, but I've had a pair of these for about 7 years now. They are completely covered in abrasions, but they are still going strong. Can't beat 'em for durability. => Wolverine Boots and Shoes - Herrin Wolverine Slip Resistant Steel Toe EH Wellington


----------



## lobee (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm seriously considering a pair of Bates now. I would mostly wear them for everyday walking/all-purpose stuff with the occasional hike through the woods, so I'm thinking about getting the low oxfords:
Bates 2344 - Mens Delta Low Oxford

or possibly the 6 inchers:
Bates 2346 - Mens Delta-6 Side Zip Boots

To those of you that own anything by Bates, how does their sizing match up with regular shoes like New Balance, for example?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2010)

lobee said:


> I'm seriously considering a pair of Bates now. I would mostly wear them for everyday walking/all-purpose stuff with the occasional hike through the woods, so I'm thinking about getting the low oxfords:
> Bates 2344 - Mens Delta Low Oxford
> 
> or possibly the 6 inchers:
> ...



I have a pair of New Balance 804's in a 11w and wear a size 10.5w in my Bates, a pair of GX-8 and 8" Tactical Sport. Though the NB's are a little looser fitting, where as the boots are tighter (yet still perfectly fit and comfortable). I prefer my boots, especially for work, be tighter fitting to grip my ankle better. 

All USA sizes by the way.


----------



## lobee (Mar 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have a pair of New Balance 804's in a 11w and wear a size 10.5w in my Bates, a pair of GX-8 and 8" Tactical Sport. Though the NB's are a little looser fitting, where as the boots are tighter (yet still perfectly fit and comfortable). I prefer my boots, especially for work, be tighter fitting to grip my ankle better.
> 
> All USA sizes by the way.



See, there needs to be half sizes above 12. I normally wear a size 13 shoe, but sizing can vary by brand so I occasionally get caught between a 12 that's too small and a 13 that's too big. My pair of New Balance shoes are a 13 that were just ever so slightly on the large side, but fit comfortably enough. If I went with a Bates 12 they'd most likely be too small and a 13 too big. I really can't buy shoes online I guess. Does anybody know of any chain stores that carry Bates stuff?

Thanks for the help, Max!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 3, 2010)

lobee said:


> See, there needs to be half sizes above 12. I normally wear a size 13 shoe, but sizing can vary by brand so I occasionally get caught between a 12 that's too small and a 13 that's too big. My pair of New Balance shoes are a 13 that were just ever so slightly on the large side, but fit comfortably enough. If I went with a Bates 12 they'd most likely be too small and a 13 too big. I really can't buy shoes online I guess. Does anybody know of any chain stores that carry Bates stuff?
> 
> Thanks for the help, Max!



Tell me about it. I have 7 pairs of shoes from 4 different brands, just about all different sizes. You would think they'd standardize it.

As for where to try a pair out, most all Army Navy/Surplus stores, as well as uniform sellers carry them from what I've seen. They seem to be quite popular in those fields.

They also have a store locator on their site.


----------



## 1987_tiles (Jun 8, 2011)

6o66er said:


> If you don't want Docs, get some Corcoran tanker boots. They're fucking bad ass and uber-comfy. I had some like these when I was a mechanic in the army.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just bought a pair of 10andhalf dm csa approved for work.
And i googled my boot and came across that zipper on the boot.
but in toronto i believe they are no where to be "found"!
If so id probably would be tempted to buy all three ha ha.
The first boot looks very futuristic...

I DO NOT WANT THIS SOLE http://corcoran.fashionstylist.com/corcoran-mens-shoes-10-side-zipper-jump-boot-in-black.html


I WANT THIS SOLE Corcoran Boots

"i know i cant have everything but i love that zipper and style of sole.

I made an account just just for those boots! hope to here from someone asap.

Good day to all.


----------

